

Ask HN : An open source News.YCombinator-like - donequick

Hello fellow HN members,<p>I want to build a news.ycombinator-like web site for my local community, and was wondering if there's any open source version or similar sites that I can use to bootstrap. I am aware of reddit, and I know news.ycombinator is using ARC. I would prefer a rails or Play! framework version...
Thanks in advance
======
bdfh42
I have taken UI aspects from the HN approach to a news site (plus a few ideas
from StackOverflow) to include news pages on a site otherwise developed using
ASP.NET, SQLServer and jQuery - point being that it was not very difficult to
build an effective news page (learning from the best) using just about any
platform. In my view, way easier than learning the ins and outs of someone
else's approach.

Should be pretty steady using any MVC stack.

------
Rust
You could look at Noostr (<http://noostr.com/>). It's been stalled for a while
now, but will eventually see a 1.0 release :)

Big missing feature is paging...

Edit: It's a PHP app that uses MySQL.

